# Comcast/Motorola Surfboard Difficulties



## Legionsynch (Nov 25, 2004)

Heya,

I just signed up for Comcast's high speed internet, with the self-install kit. Being relatively comfortable with a computer, I figured I could handle following some instructions and getting everything in order. Except the computer doesn't seem to recognize the modem.

For reference, I'm running Win98, and it's Motorola's Surfboard cable modem (5120 is the model number, I believe). I'm connecting using Ethernet, though I've tried using the USB connection as well, and neither one has worked. The ethernet card is a Linksys EtherFast 10/100 LAN card. When running the Surfboard install disc, everything goes fine until the screen pops up that says "Now testing the connection between your computer and the modem."

This runs for several minutes, before a box pops up. The box explains that it is unable to connect to the cable modem, and to try checking the cables to make sure they are connected. I've called comcast about a half dozen times, even to have a technician come out and try to help. Obviously, this hasn't worked either. Every time I've called, they've told me unequivocably that (insert random thing here) is the problem, and how to fix it. Try it, still no go. The technician fiddled with my computer for about fifteen minutes, told me he essentially had no clue, and suggested it was probably something in my computer that was blocking the cable modem's signal.

I've tried renewing the TCP/IP settings, I've uninstalled and reinstalled all the software, including my ethernet card. I've tried using the USB drive to connect to the modem, uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers for that. If there really is something in the computer that's blocking the cable modem, any idea what it is, or how I can fix it? Obviously, Comcast has been less than helpful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, you don't need ANY of the Comcast software to install an Ethernet cable modem. All it can do is screw things up! Uninstall all of the Comcast stuff first. Then, do this MS-KB Q299357 - Reset XP TCP/IP Stack process. Finally, power cycle the modem, then reboot your machine, you should be connected.


----------



## Legionsynch (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the help. It seemed to do the trick.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We like the simple problems here, bring them on! :winkgrin:


----------



## F18Hornet (Dec 12, 2004)

*Me too.......*

Hi, I have a simular problem with XP and the Surfboard modem. I'm stuck on a 192..... IP Address and it won't renew. Would this fix repair mine also? If so, where do I run these commands. Also, (the really dumb question) :smile: when you say "power cycle the modem" what exactly........

Thank you, Rick

Ps. Direct connect/No network


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, *netsh int ip reset c:\reset.log*


----------



## F18Hornet (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks, It turns out the problem was really with comcast & bad advice I got from one of their Tech Support Gals. Thank you for your help & time, Rick


----------



## needsvistahelp (Jun 5, 2008)

I recently got a new machine and have been having a hell of a time trying to connect to my cable modem. I found this post through my search and it is the most similiar to my problem I've found. I hope you guys can help.

Here are the details.

Desktop: HP m8357c - AMD Phenom 9500 x4 Quad Core, 3GB, 500GB, Vista Premium, Network (LAN): Integrated 10/100 Base-T networking interface

Cable modem: Motorola's Surfboard cable modem (model 5120)

Problem: I use Comcast's high speed internet, and have for some time now. Modem worked fine on old machine running XP. I just purchased the new machine running Vista (listed above) and when I run the Surfboard install disc, everything goes fine until the screen pops up that says "Now testing the connection between your computer and the modem."

This runs for several minutes, before a box pops up. The box explains that it is unable to connect to the cable modem, and to try checking the cables to make sure they are connected.

When I look on my computer is simply says I'm connected to an "Unknown Network" with "Local Access Only"

Any suggestions?


----------



## needsvistahelp (Jun 5, 2008)

Nevermind... I was able to do use johnwill's previous advice successfully. Thanks john! In a single 4 year old post, you've managed to be more helpful than 40 minutes of tech support calls =)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It happens that way sometimes. :wink:


----------



## Mobat555 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am having the same problem as Legionsynch. But I recall having to clone my mac address in the router I had (before it died), to get it to work. Since my router died nothing I connect will associates itself with the modem. For some reason I thought the modem retained the original mac address (why I had to clone it) and other then reset the modem to factory defaults someone how I don't know how to get connected. Will the above method solve this problem (I am unable to attempt at the moment). 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The "clone" operation takes the address from the connected machine and clones it to the router's WAN side. 

I suspect one issue here is you MUST power cycle the modem whenever you change the attached device.


Real details of the environment, like the exact make/model of the modem, what version and patch level of Windows, etc., would help a bunch.


----------

